# MP Special Reaction Team / SWAT?



## garuda-one (2 Jul 2013)

So I was just wondering if Canadian Military Police have SWAT teams similar to the American Military Police?
If not then who responds to high risk situations (hostages, armed suspects)?

U.S. Army Special Reaction Team: http://www.army.mil/article/86669/

I searched google and could not find anything... ???

Thanks!


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jul 2013)

That's because they're so secret no one is allowed to know of their existence.  >


----------



## MikeL (2 Jul 2013)

I would assume if such a situation happened on a DND establishment within Canada that would require ERT; the RCMP ERT / local LEO ERT would be called in and perhaps CANSOF.



> Immediate Response Task Force (IRTF). The IRTF is the highest readiness task force available to the Government of Canada; it is deployed on extremely short notice to address issues that could affect national interests. It is comprised of personnel from all four CANSOFCOM units and is led by JTF 2. Its primary focus is counter-terrorism operations, domestic or international.
> Tasks include, but are not limited to: Hostage rescue, direct action, CBRN response, sensitive site exploitation, counter-proliferation, maritime counter-terrorism.


http://www.cansofcom.forces.gc.ca/gi-ig/ioc-coi-eng.asp


----------



## mariomike (2 Jul 2013)

garuda-one said:
			
		

> So I was just wondering if Canadian Military Police have SWAT teams similar to the American Military Police?



"And no, there is no such thing as an MP SWAT team."
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4577/post-291513.html#msg291513
Reply #382


----------



## JorgSlice (2 Jul 2013)

Does the MP IARD not exist anymore? What about CFJIRU?


----------



## JesseWZ (2 Jul 2013)

No MP SWAT here...

_Casually tucks MP-5 into dropleg holster, dons Oakleys and drives away in a curiously subdued black Suburban..._   

We still conduct IARD. Not SWAT and it isn't Special Weapons and Tactics. IARD is an Immediate Action, Rapid Deployment. Somewhat different job.


----------



## MikeL (2 Jul 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> What about CFJIRU?



CJIRU isn't a fighting unit that would conduct HR, etc.  The unit's specialty is within the realm of CBRN threats.  Even in the CANSOFCOM PR video, you can see the objective being cleared by Assaulters or Operators then CBRN Operators move in to deal with the CBRN threat.


----------



## amancalledhawk (4 Jan 2016)

IARDs trg is going on everywhere. It is not meant to replace ERT/SWAT trg, only augment frontline officers with the tools to deal with active shooters. Many agencies are slowly implementing IARDs, though not soon enough for some locations. It isn't the same thing as responding to a high risk warrant or hostage situation, but it is a little bit of training that will hopefully save some lives. In other words, it means giving civilian police forces some military training to deal with a violent action. Too bad you just can't force departments to require all officers/constables to take military training before giving them a badge.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Jan 2016)

amancalledhawk said:
			
		

> Too bad you just can't force departments to require all officers/constables to take military training before giving them a badge.



What training and why? If you're going to make general statements like that, at least expand on it.

Also, you are aware that the topics you're replying to haven't had posts for two and a half years?


----------



## Inspir (4 Jan 2016)

Civilian police training is already para-military in nature and it has served us fine. While I like the idea of more DDD in recruit training there has to be a line.


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2016)

amancalledhawk said:
			
		

> Too bad you just can't force departments to require all officers/constables to take military training before giving them a badge.



See also, 

Militarization of the police?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/116026.0.html
7 pages ( locked ).




			
				Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Also, you are aware that the topics you're replying to haven't had posts for two and a half years?



I use this as a guideline,

Necroposting - Not always a bad idea  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87278.0


----------



## brihard (14 Jan 2016)

amancalledhawk said:
			
		

> IARDs trg is going on everywhere. It is not meant to replace ERT/SWAT trg, only augment frontline officers with the tools to deal with active shooters. Many agencies are slowly implementing IARDs, though not soon enough for some locations. It isn't the same thing as responding to a high risk warrant or hostage situation, but it is a little bit of training that will hopefully save some lives. In other words, it means giving civilian police forces some military training to deal with a violent action. Too bad you just can't force departments to require all officers/constables to take military training before giving them a badge.



Disagreed. 'Military training' is almost completely irrelevant to the role of a police officer. I *think* what you mean is more the tactical skills you'd see within an infantry section- but why would you make someone spend months in basic and years in battalion ofr the few weeks that would be pertinent to an active shooter situation? If police services need those skillsets delivered, better to do it in house so it's learned within the context of their own use of force model. Police services do just fine without the majority of officers having been soldiers first- and not all soldiers who try to become police officers end up being suited to it.

I see it a lot where army guys think they'd make awesome cops because of their military experience, but they really just don't have a clue about the actual job. The ahnds and feet and firearms skills can be taught to civilian recruits to the police just as they can be taught to new soldiers.


----------



## mariomike (14 Jan 2016)

amancalledhawk said:
			
		

> Too bad you just can't force departments to require all officers/constables to take military training before giving them a badge.





			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> I see it a lot where army guys think they'd make awesome cops because of their military experience, but they really just don't have a clue about the actual job.



See also,

CF experience relevant to RCMP, civ policing? (merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/32733.0
9 pages.


----------



## JesseWZ (14 Jan 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I see it a lot where army guys think they'd make awesome cops because of their military experience, but they really just don't have a clue about the actual job. The ahnds and feet and firearms skills can be taught to civilian recruits to the police just as they can be taught to new soldiers.



I 100% agree. While being a soldier is a unique vocation and deserves respect, there are some soldiers out there that have a mentality that they are Gods gift to the nation and are therefore qualified to be employed in any line of semi-dangerous or emergency service work. There is a whole spectrum (several spectrums) of policing that doesn't involve the application or Use of Force. Even the national Use of Force Model itself is incredibly different from the training received by soldiers, sailors and air people. They [ex-soldiers] are really no further ahead and will still go through the same recruit training as Johnny Copwannabe.


----------



## JesseWZ (14 Jan 2016)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> What training and why? If you're going to make general statements like that, at least expand on it.
> 
> Also, you are aware that the topics you're replying to haven't had posts for two and a half years?



Sorry for the double post. The thread reviver hasn't been back since his last post on this thread. The MOC for said poster indicates he is what used to be known as CIC and wouldn't know what soldier training actually is like prior to making his comparison anyway.


----------



## Loachman (14 Jan 2016)

While his profile info is limited, his previous two posts indicate prior MP experience.

There are CIC Officers with prior military experience in many occupations.


----------



## quadrapiper (14 Jan 2016)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post. The thread reviver hasn't been back since his last post on this thread. The MOC for said poster indicates he is what used to be known as CIC and wouldn't know what soldier training actually is like prior to making his comparison anyway.


Drifting the thread somewhat - 00232 is still CIC, appended (not sure how officially) with -1, -2, and -3 to indicate Navy, Army, and Air. 

There was an overall rename for the entity within which CIC and other CAF pers are employed, to COATS (Cadet Organization Administration & Training Service), to include a COATS GS NCM and COATS GS Officer MOS for permanent transfers.


----------



## PanaEng (15 Jan 2016)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post. The thread reviver hasn't been back since his last post on this thread. The MOC for said poster indicates he is what used to be known as CIC and wouldn't know what soldier training actually is like prior to making his comparison anyway.


What ppl post on their profile is pretty irrelevant as you can probably post whatever you want. 
If you don't agree with what someone post, argue your position with logic and not attacking their supposed "credibility" - as far as I am concerned everyone has the same credibility to me until I read a few of their posts; then I make up my mind whether they know what they are talking about or not.

CHIMO!


----------



## mariomike (15 Jan 2016)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> there are some soldiers out there that have a mentality that they are Gods gift to the nation and are therefore qualified to be employed in any line of semi-dangerous or emergency service work.



Whatever their background, I believe most of those who are motivated to go into the Emergency Services with a sincere desire to help people will have long and happy careers.

Those who join for other reasons, not so much.



			
				PanaEng said:
			
		

> - as far as I am concerned everyone has the same credibility to me until I read a few of their posts;



To reduce confusion, after reading a few of their posts, it is also helpful when the "Changing Your User Name" guideline is followed.


----------



## JesseWZ (18 Jan 2016)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> What ppl post on their profile is pretty irrelevant as you can probably post whatever you want.
> If you don't agree with what someone post, argue your position with logic and not attacking their supposed "credibility" - as far as I am concerned everyone has the same credibility to me until I read a few of their posts; then I make up my mind whether they know what they are talking about or not.
> 
> CHIMO!



You are of course correct, and I will wipe the egg off my face momentarily. I will chalk it up to a moment of irritation.


----------



## RedCardOP (9 Jul 2016)

I know this thread is sorta dead but the information is not entirely valid at the moment. There IS a SOF MPU ( Military Police Unit ). What they do exactly is beyond me. I found a mention of them in the locate a recruiter on the CANSOFCOM page.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jul 2016)

They HALO or fast rope in to hand out speeding and parking tickets.


----------



## blacktriangle (10 Jul 2016)

And for setting up RIDE checks covertly


----------



## Inspir (10 Jul 2016)

Back on topic and mature discussion the SOF MPU is a Military Police unit with the mandate to provide policing services to the Canadian Special Operations Forces Command (CANSOFCOM).


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jul 2016)

Inspir said:
			
		

> Back on topic and mature discussion the SOF MPU is a Military Police unit with the mandate to provide policing services to the Canadian Special Operations Forces Command (CANSOFCOM).


That answer is boring. That's like saying Army Communications Specialists provide specialist communications support to the Army.

HALO and fast rope insertions to a RIDE checks is far cooler.


----------



## danteh (6 Dec 2016)

Inspir said:
			
		

> Back on topic and mature discussion the SOF MPU is a Military Police unit with the mandate to provide policing services to the Canadian Special Operations Forces Command (CANSOFCOM).



Rather than make a whole new post I figured I'd revive this one.

Is there any information that can be given out regarding the SOF MPU? Are they basically just MPs in charge of policing members of CANSOFCOM or are they utilized for other tasks beyond what a normal MP would provide?


----------

